# Not using one leg



## choochoo (May 9, 2008)

I just noticed my cat is walking without using her front right leg. She holds it up a little so it just kind of hangs while she walks with the back two legs and the other front leg kind of hops along to make up for the one not being used. She comes up my leg when I'm standing with both front legs and seemed to use it when she hopped up on the table. She doesn't appear to be in any pain...what do you think is going on here!?!?!?!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think she hurt it.
Is it hanging/dangling or is she holding it up? I think she must be able to use/control it at least a little bit if she is extending it up your leg. See if she will let you manipulate it, this means feeling all along her leg with a light squeeze and holding her paw and moving her leg gently in different positions to see if/where it is hurting her.

She could have just pulled a muscle or banged it on something while racing around the house, and it just needs time to heal. If she continues to not use it for more than a day or two I would take her to the vet for an exam. However, if your exam of her produces any obvious pain, I think she will need to see the vet right away.

Best of luck to you and her,
Heidi


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

This happened twice to Jimmy - both for different reasons.
We took him to the vet within 24 hrs on both occasions.
First time it turned out to be a small puncture wound which had become infected. Vet said probably caused by stepping on a thorn, or a rat bite. Gave him anti-biotics and he was walking on it again within a couple of hours.

Second time vet said it was a strained 'elbow' probably caused by landing awkwardly after jumping off something. Gave him anti-inflamatories and again he was fine literally within a couple of hours. I don't know what it was exactly they perscibed him, but I wish I could have got hold of the same stuff when I had a trapped nerve in my back :lol: :lol: 

seashell


----------

